# كيف أصنع طائرة ؟



## أسدالسماء (29 أغسطس 2006)

كيف أستطيع صنع نموذج لطائرة صغيرة تعمل بالبطارية و يتم التحكم بها عن بعد
أرجو شرح الادوات المستخدمة و طريقة الصنع 
و شكرا للجميع.


----------



## جاسر (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

راجع الفهرس أخي


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اريد شراء معجم مصطلحات هندسة الطيران ولكن لا اعرف من اين اشترية
و ايضا ا ريد شراء مجلة شهرية تجعلنى على وعى بكل جديد فى عالم الطيران ما اسم المجلة و من اين اشتريها
شكر


----------



## جاسر (7 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

راجع هذا الرابط: مجلات تتعلق بهندسة الطيران اين اجدها ؟

بعضها لها مواقع تستطيع الاشتراك معها 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## barood (9 سبتمبر 2006)

كافة التفاصيل عن كيفية صناعة طائرة تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد تجدها على الموقع www.arabiceng.com

وهو مشروع طلابي يمكنك تنفيذه بالكامل ونحن جاهزين للمساعدة
أما للمجلات فإليك الموقع الأكثر شهرة www.flightglobal.com/Home/Default.aspx


----------



## أسدالسماء (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*    السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​​​*​


----------

